# Veterans Day........Nov. 11th.



## IKE (Nov 11, 2022)

Thank you to all of the brave men and women that have served in the military.


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 11, 2022)

Already have my flag out this morning in honor of all those who served.

Grandfather Jim & Grandfather Ray in WW1.  Both saw the real deal in France.  Jim said he was "shot at and missed, $h1t at and hit.."

Both of my brothers are Vietnam era vets, but, thankfully they both avoided that dreadful event.

Thank you all for your service.


----------



## IKE (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 11, 2022)

Had a  very  sad evening in my neighborhood  .....   a  vet from Vietnam,  who recently moved into my apartment building,  took his life late yesterday afternoon.  It shook everyone around here.

He always smiled at Lil'Bear  as we walked by his apartment  daily.    I feel so sad today.


----------



## rgp (Nov 11, 2022)

Happy Veterans day to all that served ..... And a special tip'o the hat to those that fought in combat.


----------



## Been There (Nov 11, 2022)

There was a nice celebration at Quantico today. I enjoyed seeing a few old friends.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 11, 2022)

JustBonee said:


> Had a  very  sad evening in my neighborhood  .....   a  vet from Vietnam,  who recently moved into my apartment building,  took his life late yesterday afternoon.  It shook everyone around here.
> 
> He always smiled at Lil'Bear  as we walked by his apartment  daily.    I feel so sad today.


Oh no, Bonnie, how very sad and disturbing. Poor man; who knows what he'd been suffering. I hope you'll feel better before long.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 11, 2022)

IKE said:


> View attachment 249525


Thank you, dear Ike.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Nathan (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Been There (Nov 12, 2022)

A lot of restaurants gave free meals to veterans yesterday. All you had to do was to show your DD-214 card.


----------



## Geezerette (Nov 12, 2022)

Proud to have veterans of 5 wars in my family. Civil war, Spanish American War, WWII, Korean War, Gulf War. All very successful honorable men. & have a female Veteran of Afghanistan service as a beloved Grand Daughter In Law.


----------

